# Steering wheel controls with aftermarket radio



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

I am looking into purchasing a double-din touchscreen unit for my GTO, and the box for the one I am looking at says it is compatible with steering wheel controls - but it requires an adapter. Does anyone know where to find one?

Edit: I am currently looking at this:

http://www.metraonline.com/part/ASWC-1

Does anyone have any experience with these? Or if you have a direct fit adapter, that would be great too.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks like this one will do it for cheap:
https://www.amazon.com/American-International-Vwh1000-Standard-Factory/dp/B00A6O9VLY

You just have to program the steering buttons to work. Reference this forum post:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/aftermarket-radio-q-24440/

Thank you to HP11 for the info on that Forum thread! I've never done it but based off his info it doesn't look too hard.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That harness is just for the head unit. You'll also need the adapter in this thread for the steering wheel controls. It's a PAC SWI-PS. The link shows that it's no longer available but click on the link in the link in post 2 for the updated version of the adapter (PAC SWI-RC):
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/steering-wheel-control-compatability-28461/


----------

